# Looking for some anthias who or which store has it



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

As the title says I am looking to add some anthias in my tank. I am looking for a good specimen so let me know if anyone knows which store carries them. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been to Big Al's at Steeles, Vaughan, and Mississauga in the past 2 weeks they all had some anthias. I was just at Mississauga today and they had some nice ones in varying sizes at reasonable prices

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah they have Dispair at 29.99 which is very reasonable...I will drop by tomorrow thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

If you're willing to venture to my neck of the woods in Newmarket area they also have square backs as well at their Big Al's! Happy hunting 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

1MCp said:


> If you're willing to venture to my neck of the woods in Newmarket area they also have square backs as well at their Big Al's! Happy hunting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Lol I have a square back male in my tank they r awesome fish..Buy many thankd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My wholesaler has these on last weeks list. Carberryi Anthias F	Nemanthias carberryi nqt $23.25 
Evansi Anthia	Pseudanthias evansi Nqt $39.75 
Square Back Anthia L - Male	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia Nqt $63 
Lyretail Anthia F	Pseudanthias squamipinnis Nqt $23.25 
Lyretail Anthia M	Pseudanthias squamipinnis Nqt $30
Purple Queen Anthia	Pseudanthias tuka Nqt $30 
Fat Head Anthia Serranocirrhites latus nqt $82.50 qt


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

1MCp said:


> I've been to Big Al's at Steeles, Vaughan, and Mississauga in the past 2 weeks they all had some anthias. I was just at Mississauga today and they had some nice ones in varying sizes at reasonable prices
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Are they juveniles or adult males? BA Scarborough has male dispars (I'm looking for juvenile dispar and queen). They also had male and female purple square ones.


----------



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

They had all sorts! Male, female, junior and old farts

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

1MCp said:


> They had all sorts! Male, female, junior and old farts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I checked them out. The dispars were marked as males but they might be too young to be certain that they are already males.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I picked up 2 bicolor male for $30 each...in addition to leebock's fairy wrasse and a six line wrasse. Forgot the blenny's real name. Will post pics tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey everyone, just a suggestion when purchasing Anthias. Buy females. They stay as a harem and the dominant female will become male. The change happens very quickly after they are established in the tank so it won't take long for one Anthias to develop amazing male colouring. It will prevent aggression between the fish if you happen to purchase two males, as they will fight to establish dominance. If you buy males, one will become dominant and prevent the other males from having space in the tank. Sometimes it just means they get bullied into a corner, but mostly it will result in the death of the subdominant male.
Or, if you are going to buy a male, then buy at least two females at the same time. Spreads his attention around.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Crayon thanks for the info you are right about the anthias analogy. I bought them I guess out of impulse  cus they look a beauty and big Al's knocked down the price. I took chance just cus I have a 6ft tank with lots of rock work keeping my fingers crossed... Hoping for the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's the Feng Blenny thru forgot the name earlier. Here are some pics of all the fishes except six line who is probably hiding in the sand somewhere going through the NTS(New Tank Syndrome )































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

